# 42 point buck



## MATTY DOG

got sent a picture of 42 point buck that said it was hit by a car in the lima area around colonial golf course just wondering if it was true or someone pulling my leg?


----------



## Fishstix

I have family in the lima area and haven't heard anything about it.


----------



## sillysmallies

got the same picture and story


----------



## bkr43050

Well let's see the pictures!!! I am sure we will have plenty of folks here to dispel the rumor.


----------



## [email protected]

WELL.............. WHO EVER GOT PICS. OF THIS BUCK I SURE AS H*** WOULD LIKE TOO SEE THEM !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! AND I AIN,T A JOKIN!!!!!!!!!!!!! [email protected]


----------



## sillysmallies

this is what i got on my phone.


----------



## Flathead King 06

that picture is one of the famed amish buck from last year


----------



## Hetfieldinn

Flathead King 06 said:


> that picture is one of the famed amish buck from last year


Correct. I got that same picture on November 16, last year, along with this one


----------



## MATTY DOG

the pic that smallie posted is the one that was sent to me.


----------



## MATTY DOG

those 2 bucks look different are you sure they are the same?


----------



## Hetfieldinn

Here is a clearer pic of the one smally posted. If you look at the rack closely (although it is at a slightly different angle), you can clealry see that it is the same


----------



## krustydawg

MATTY DOG said:


> those 2 bucks look different are you sure they are the same?


They look like the same deer to me....


----------



## Hetfieldinn

here's one more picture of the deer loaded on an Amish atv.


----------



## sillysmallies

man that is one fine deer, dis it take any records?


----------



## bkr43050

sillysmallies said:


> man that is one fine deer, dis it take any records?


I believe it something like the 4th largest ever taken. It is referred to as the Schmucker Buck. If you do a Google search for that you will find several references to it.


----------



## krustydawg

Schmucker Buck

http://www.ohiooutdoornews.com/artic...news/news2.txt

Here a couple of other good reads on some more Ohio monster bucks...

Jerman Buck
http://www.jermanbuck.com/buck.html

Beatty Buck
http://www.northamericanwhitetail.co...w_aa901beatty/


----------



## ezbite

MATTY DOG said:


> those 2 bucks look different are you sure they are the same?


i saw that photo last year too. those to pics are of the same deer. even the ears are laying the same. need more evidence, look at the brow tine on your left. looks like a castle from a chess set. it would be almost impossiable for 2 different deer to have that same tine and that many points too. but, i see what your saying. i really had to look very close to tell at first.


----------



## MATTY DOG

ya, they do look the same the different angle got me but the 2 pics together you can see that they are the same. Thanks for posting those pics together. glad to here that someone got the chnace to expierence a hunt like that and that the deer wasn't hit by a car.


----------



## slick81702

i dont think its the same deer, the adams county deer is got a few small diffrences, its close but i dont think so. i would like to see what the dnr says about it. anyone no when they are going to release any info?


----------



## fishingful

there is a 4 year old out at west branch that would beat any of these


----------



## M.Magis

> i dont think its the same deer, the adams county deer is got a few small diffrences, its close but i dont think so. i would like to see what the dnr says about it. anyone no when they are going to release any info?


It is the same deer. No reason to even question it. It's been all over the internet, again, and it is very clearly a BS email that someone started.


----------



## bkr43050

fishingful said:


> there is a 4 year old out at west branch that would beat any of these


Sorry but I am going to need pictures to prove that one.

So how did you get him to tell you his age? I seriously doubt any 4 year old deer will beat any records.


----------



## fishingful

well now that i think about it i guess that was 2 years ago but what ever i know where he lives


----------



## Fishman

Hetfieldinn said:


> here's one more picture of the deer loaded on an Amish atv.




roflmao anyone else get a chuckle out of this?


----------



## HCF

This past couple of weeks I've heard so many stories about this buck again but this time it was hit by a truck in Richland county. I've got some good pictures of this deer that I took at the deer an turkey expo last year.


----------

